# Pls help me decide da graphics card



## davinci (Feb 10, 2008)

I want 2 upgrade my comp and my budget is 20k.within which i want 2 buy a 19' lcd monitor, 4gb ddr2 ram, 150 sata2 hdd and a graphics card.Da monitor+ram+hdd will cost around 13k so pls suggest me a graphics card within 7-7.5k so dat i would b able 2 play all da latest games like nfs prostreet, halo3etc.i want da upgradation 2 b future proof for at least 2 yrs so pls help.
My current config is:
Intel C2D 4300 @1.80Ghz
512MB ddr1
Asrock 775i65G chipset mboard
Tntel 82865G graphics controller


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

U can get an 8600GT for sub 5k or 8600GTS for sub 8k. 
But considering that the ATI HD 3850 256 can be bought for sub 10k nd 512 MB for 10.4k, 860GTS really has no vfm.
HD 3850oc can easily match an 8800GT.
And its DX 10.1 card nd its the maximum future proof card that ur money can buy at this time.


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 11, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> U can get an 8600GT for sub 5k or 8600GTS for sub 8k.
> But considering that the ATI HD 3850 256 can be bought for sub 10k nd 512 MB for 10.4k, 860GTS really has no vfm.
> HD 3850oc can easily match an 8800GT.
> And its DX 10.1 card nd its the maximum future proof card that ur money can buy at this time.



Very true


----------



## davinci (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanx a lot guys


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 23, 2008)

does ur mobo support DDR2 RAM ????


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Since its E4300, it should sport DDR2 also as dominator said the 3850 256MB will come in ur budget. Don't buy 8600GTS if u can get a 3850!


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 23, 2008)

davinci said:


> I want 2 upgrade my comp and my budget is 20k.within which i want 2 buy a 19' lcd monitor, 4gb ddr2 ram, 150 sata2 hdd and a graphics card.Da monitor+ram+hdd will cost around 13k so pls suggest me a graphics card within 7-7.5k so dat i would b able 2 play all da latest games like nfs prostreet, halo3etc.i want da upgradation 2 b future proof for at least 2 yrs so pls help.
> My current config is:
> Intel C2D 4300 @1.80Ghz
> *512MB ddr1*
> ...


Its a 865 chipset board....which supports core2duo with DDR ram AFAIK.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 23, 2008)

From the manufacturer's site:



> Asrock 775i65G
> 
> LGA 775 for Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme / Core™ 2 Duo / Pentium® XE / Pentium® D / Pentium® 4 / Celeron® D, supporting Quad Core Kentsfield processors
> Intel® 865G Chipset
> ...


NO DDR2 support and NO PCI-E support for graphics card. You are stuck with DDR1 RAM and an 8x AGP card. Tuff luck buddy!


----------



## davinci (Mar 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> From the manufacturer's site:
> [/list]NO DDR2 support and NO PCI-E support for graphics card. You are stuck with DDR1 RAM and an 8x AGP card. Tuff luck buddy!



r u sure my mobo doesnt support ddr2 ram as my dealer told me dat i can upgrade my ram 2 ddr2.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

If you haf 865 chipset then yes, the board doesn't support ddr2. Here haf a look from the hourse's mouth. The 865 is in the las 4 columns.

*compare.intel.com/pcc/showchart.as...105,137,136,135,138&familyID=10&culture=en-US


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

u can have a mobo upgrade, ie XFX 630i Ultra for 3.2k
And u can stick to current processor and the onboard 7150 untill u get enuf bucks to shell out on a gud G card.


----------



## heartripple (Mar 8, 2008)

davinci said:


> r u sure my mobo doesnt support ddr2 ram as my dealer told me dat i can upgrade my ram 2 ddr2.


 
ya that's sure ur mobo will not support DDR2 because DDR 2 RAM is slightly bigger in size than DDR ram


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 8, 2008)

Difference b/w DDR and DDR2 is that DDR has 184 pins and DDR 2 has 240 pins besides this u can't just force it because ultimately u 'll get noting!


----------



## davinci (Mar 8, 2008)

so guys pls suggst me a good graphics card so dat i can play prostreet now n can later use da same g card when i change my mobo


----------



## davinci (Mar 16, 2008)

hey guys i hav checked da manual n my mobo has 2 slots marked as ddr1 n ddr2.here hav a look at this
*download.asrock.com/manual/qig/775i65G.pdf
in the 2nd page there is a diagram of da mobo showing da ddr2 slot.so does dat mean i can install a ddr2 ram?wat do ya think?
btw pls suggest me a gud graphics card so that i can play all da latest games in mid resolution 4 nxt 2yrs n shuld be around Rs5000 n i shuld be able 2 use da same card when i upgrade my mobo.

thanx in advance.


----------



## shadow2get (Mar 16, 2008)

Regarding RAM, your motherboard supports only DDR.

You are totally mistaken by the name they give it. What they mean is DDR Slots 1 to 2. Not 'DDR1' & 'DDR2'.

I personally don't think that you can get any GOOD graphics card for Rs. 5000 which would last you 2 years. As everyone else suggested, you will have to invest around Rs. 10000 for a graphics card which would last maybe 2 years for playing games with Med Settings. 

The currently best graphics card (PCI-E) for money would be the following:

* Sub 5k*: AMD Radeon HD 2600 XT / nVidia GeForce 8600GT
* Sub 8k:* nVidia GeForce 8600 GTS
* Sub 10k:* AMD Radeon 3850
* Sub 11/12k:* nVidia GeForce 9600GT / AMD Radeon 3870
* Sub 14k:* nVidia GeForce 8800GT 
* Sub 16k:* nVidia GeForce 8800GTS

Choose accordingly.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 16, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> * Sub 5k*: AMD Radeon HD 2600 XT / nVidia GeForce 8600GT
> * Sub 8k:* nVidia GeForce 8600 GTS
> * Sub 10k:* AMD Radeon 3850
> * Sub 11/12k:* nVidia GeForce 9600GT / AMD Radeon 3870
> ...


His mobo doesn't haf a PCI-E slot!!!


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah thats true but he can get excellent agp card *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
go for sapphire all the best


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 17, 2008)

The only latest graphics card option is from ATi, nVidia has stopped making graphics card from 8 series!


----------



## spikygv (Mar 17, 2008)

what ???? nvidia stopped 8 series ???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 17, 2008)

No they didn't stopped the PCI-E, but they have stopped the AGP versions.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2008)

on AGP that is


----------



## spikygv (Mar 17, 2008)

oh ok .. i felt it was an insane decission of nvidia to stop 8 series while 9 series is not even out yet . .LOL


----------



## davinci (Mar 19, 2008)

ok guys tell me will this work or not

I upgrade da damn mobo to XFX 630i Ultra for 3.2k and add 4gbs of ram.then will i be able 2 play nfs prostreet n some upcoming titles 4 alteast 1yr till i get enough bucks to buy a good graphics card.

So wat do you think will XFX 630i n 4gb of ram be able 2 handle prostreet at say min resolution?


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 19, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> Regarding RAM, your motherboard supports only DDR.
> 
> You are totally mistaken by the name they give it. What they mean is DDR Slots 1 to 2. Not 'DDR1' & 'DDR2'.
> 
> ...




8600gts .. r u joking .. recommending this card to others .. 

and 9600gt is for 9.5 k .. palit one - this has a third party  heatsink 

and 8800gt - gigabyte is for 12k ..and that too with third party cooler ..not the original noisy nvidia cooler ..

pls check facts before posting ..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ u too plz check before posting........u recommending Palit??!!!! its a company which fools customers buy producing gfx cards with 1GB RAM....and its is actually DDR1 1GB!!!!! not even ddr2


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 19, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^ u too plz check before posting........u recommending Palit??!!!! its a company which fools customers buy producing gfx cards with 1GB RAM....and its is actually DDR1 1GB!!!!! not even ddr2



 i just mentioned it price which is on the lower side for 9600gt ..i am not recommending any company here ..

also  if ur smart then nobody can fool u in computer hardware ..but that if ur smart .. even msi 9600gt is 10.2 k .. evga is 10.5 .. and now dont tell me if u dont know where to get evga in india..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

^^sry sir   I didn't really mean to offend u.....

and if u want Evga gfx cards plz contact me........I will get u one  , am ready for business


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 19, 2008)

Palit is not a Cheap A** brand!

Palit is the one who make cards for Gainward and Visiontech


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 20, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Palit is not a Cheap A** brand!
> 
> Palit is the one who make cards for Gainward and Visiontech



also, i think they have bought galaxy too ..read it somewhere ..not sure though .. and galaxy does make one hell of a graphics cards ..

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6269&Itemid=34


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 20, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Palit is not a Cheap A** brand!
> Palit is the one who make cards for Gainward and Visiontech



well, yeah PaliT do have few excellent lineups! IMO, their Sonic+ cards are better than other models in the market! For instance, 8600GT Sonic+ is by far the best, i've seen. Plus, many of their cards come with Zalman Coolers!
However, except that Sonic series, rest of them are usual run of the mill. I would rather prefer MSI or XFX then! 
Yes, yes XFX cards are already infamous due to their nasty heating habits!  hehe..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Besides they are among the most economic brand on planet!

Palit 9600GT has Dual DVI, a HDMI and a Dispaly port and a S/PDIF   In   port.
And by far any other brand i have seen for the card doesn't give this much options.
And yes those SONIC cards are few of the best cards!


----------



## spikygv (Mar 20, 2008)

hmm .. where do u get palit sonic+ and evga cards in india ?(preferably in b'lore )
and xfx is trying to save customers money by making them avoid buying gas stoves .their cards are good enough for that. . .


----------



## shadow2get (Mar 20, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> 8600gts .. r u joking .. recommending this card to others ..
> 
> and 9600gt is for 9.5 k .. palit one - this has a third party  heatsink
> 
> ...



*@yogi7272*
Hey man ...  I was just quoting the average prices ... *NOT the EXACT prices.* The list which I gave are some of the Best cards for the money you can pay for. Also the 8800GT/9600GT price varies with the amount of memory & the amt of overclocking done to it by manufacturers. It was just to give him an idea of what he can go for. 

* @j1n M@tt & sagargv*
I think there is only 1 distributor in INDIA for eVGA products:
Tirupati Enterprises. They haven't officially announced on their site but on techenclave.com, there is an official page about this.

Official Site: 
*www.tirupati.net/about.html
*www.tirupati.net/about1.html

Here is the Bangalore Branch Address:
[SIZE=-2]Unit No.211, Vishal Towers, 
16th Cross,1st Main,Off Mission Road S.R.Nagar,
Bangalore-27 
Phone - 09343807936  
Contact - Ansar Khan

[/SIZE]


----------



## spikygv (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Tirupati* also has *PALIT* distribution. I have talked in Delhi branch, donno about the others but if it is in Delhi then it should be with other branches too!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ya its ture, Triupati hav both EVGA and Palit......and they distribute Palit to even small towns here. But to get EVGA from them.....u hav to wait a little bit after ordering it.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ whats the price of evga and palit sonic 8800GT 512mb and 9600GT ?
thanks.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

^^I dunno correctly........we don't get too much orders for these brands. I hav to check it with my distributes for current prices.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Palit 9600GT comes for 9500/- 
Donno whether it is sonic or else
EVGA must be little expensive!


----------



## monkey (Mar 20, 2008)

I too had approached Tirupati for 9600GT. They told me that I can get the prices from www.yantraonline.in as Yantra guys sell Tirupati products on the net.


----------



## davinci (Mar 23, 2008)

hey guys wat about me.
am waiting for amy be 2 weeks for ur opinions.pls solve my prob yaar.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry there. thought u're problem was cleared. .

u'll need to change mobo . .get 2 gigs ram . its enough . 4gb may do more harm than good as 32 bit OS seem to have problems with 4gb ram .. and there are not many 64 bit apps today.. 

you will definitely need to change your mobo ( dont know why u bought that crappy mobo in the first place ) . .

for 7-7.5k u'll need to get the g-card + mobo . best option will be to get

xfx 630i - 3.5k 
8600GT - 4.5k ( avoid XFX brand , try palit sonic )

get single stick of 2gig ram . . if u can put a bit more money , get abit ip35e mobo .. xfx 630i does not support dual channel memory mode...


----------



## davinci (Mar 24, 2008)

thanx man now am gonna change my mobo to abit ip35e and get 2gigs of ram.

may be save some money to buy a grt g-card latr


----------



## spikygv (Mar 24, 2008)

abit ip35e doesnt have onboard gfx. . so i hope u have a pcie card to run now..


----------

